
From the moon’s far side, a radio receiver listens to the universe’s origin - EwanG
https://qz.com/1281622/from-the-moons-far-side-a-radio-receiver-will-listen-for-ancient-clues-to-the-universes-origin/
======
EwanG
Had to shorten the article's original title due to HN restrictions. Hopefully
the revised version still makes sense :-)

Article talks about a launch scheduled to happen this week.

